# What's the biggest and baddest LED flashlight that you have?



## CPFBiology (Apr 20, 2011)

1) What's the biggest and baddest LED flashlight you own? 
:devil: 2) How many lumens does it put out? 
:sick2: 3) How often do you use it?


----------



## guiri (Apr 20, 2011)

My SR91 which I think is 1500 lumens and my Vara2000 which I think is on par more or less with the SR91 and no, I don't use them often.
Cool damn lights though but I'm thinking of selling them 'cause I'm short on money.

IF I had to choose, I think maybe the Vara 'cause it's completely variable which is damn cool and it's slimmer and feels smaller. Also, despite 
being a mod, it was cheaper than the SR91.
Killer lights both though.


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've never really been into big lights but I have a few I guess the TK35 with 820lmns is my biggest and I don't use it very often but I will be using it more now that warmer weather is here. I guess the last time I used it was to go look at the storm damage to my property, the light did well but my large trees and roof didn't fair to well, storms suck.


----------



## warmurf (Apr 20, 2011)

My biggest light has yet to arrive- a Feilong CSM-360 which is rated to do 5000+ emitter lumens. Of the lights on hand I have a few big hitters-

VARAPOWER2000- massive light with heaps of throw. Is rated to do around 2200 lumens OTF, but I think it drops down to 1800-1900.
Custom C Mag with 3 x XMLs by Vestureofblood. A wall of light that does more lumens then the VARAPOWER but doesn't throw as far. 5 levels and quite compact for a light putting out this much light, it is a one-of-akind light that you tend to play with as you can't quite believe the output. I'd suggest it's putting out somewhere about 2400 OTF lumens.
A 50W YEZL HID. Big thrower with a bit of flood. It is rated to put out 4000 lumens but I doubt that, the VARAPOWER seems more powerful. However big thrower lights can be deceiving and it's probably putting out more than I realise.

I love big lumen lights! Haven't got the courage up to try a candescent yet- some of those bag boys are at a whole other level!!


----------



## yliu (Apr 20, 2011)

My brightest flashlight is the Fenix TK45 with 760 lumen. I haven't used it outdoor yet (I only got the light a few days ago).


----------



## Rat (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggest is the JETBeam RRT-3 1200lm great quality great throw.
But the new flavor of the month is my new Oveready C3 with 1100lm TorchLAB L3 Triple XPG sweet Torch love it.


cheers


----------



## Thefo (Apr 20, 2011)

Currently my Xeno G42 v1 which is one XP-G R5 18650 driven @ 1.5 amps for 420 OTF lumens. It's not a power house by any means but it has a really nice reflector and throws really well.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 20, 2011)

Currently, TD15X, and 730 lumens or so. Its as much light as I will ever possibly need. Right now, I'm more interested in small edc lights. I use it at least once a day.


----------



## nathan225 (Apr 20, 2011)

melstrom s12 800 lumen


----------



## twl (Apr 20, 2011)

My biggest and most powerful light is my Malkoff Wildcat V1 with approximately 600 lumens.
It has quad-emitters(XR-E), with each emitter behind its own individual optic, and it throws quite well, and has a wide flood "spotlight" beam shape.
For me, it's a great combination beam of flood and throw, which I prefer even over the later models with higher output.
And the beam quality is spectacular, with great tint and is artifact-free.
The light size is not very large, and is easily carried on a belt holster or in a jacket pocket.
It's just what I like.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Varapower 2000. I use it almost every night to do a "perimeter check" for coyote eye-shine and rabbits before I let the dog out. On mid-low levels, it's a fantastic walking light, and on high, it's simply sick. Coyotes because I don't want her to get attacked (we have a 5 foot fence, but apparently some can clear that), and rabbits because she keeps killing them or worse, wounding them and then leaving them for me to finish off with a shovel (in the burbs, it's my only choice). The hound-dog blood in her, I can't seem to train the chase and hunt instinct out of her. She seems to go on absolute instinct, and then remembers that I don't like it after she catches them.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 20, 2011)

CPFBiology said:


> 1) What's the biggest and baddest LED flashlight you own?
> :devil:
> 
> For LEDs, without a doubt the SR90 Intimidator I just sold.
> ...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 20, 2011)

It will either be Techjunkie's XX-Ray, or ma_sha1's Yardsweeper Triple XM-L, depending on which wins the shootout.

There's 7500 lumens between them. I use the Yardsweeper daily. I'm still waiting for the XX-ray in the mail.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't wait, I am rooting for the Yardsweeper


----------



## Zooom (Apr 20, 2011)

A Fenix TK35. Not a monster but a very nice light.


----------



## PCC (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a 2D Mag with a KD 2.8A driver pushing an XM-L T6 to over 600 OTF lumens. I think the last time I turned it on was about a month ago and I really just took it out for the shock and awe affect from having so many lumens in my control. The most lumens that I carry with me is about 325 lumens and it's a Lego'd 6P-like Frankenlight driving an XM-L at 1A. I use that one once a week or so.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 20, 2011)

Surefire M3LT-S
400 "Surefire Lumens"
Play with it a few times a month...use it when I "really need it" (which is what I bought it for)


----------



## Steve'O (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggest I have is sr90, but my baddest is my Varapower 2000 with 6500k de domed led then my other Varapower 2000 with 5700k led.

It is obvious to my eyes which of the 3 lights puts out the most lumen's side by side, the Varapower's :thumbsup:

As for throw it's sr90, but that's only because of it's 3.5" reflector, followed by the de domed Vara with it's smaller but excellent 1" 7/8" modded rebel mag reflector.
That de domed cool tint Varapower has real WOW factor.

I'd say the VP2k's are my most used, most nights of the week.


----------



## baragon (Apr 20, 2011)

Not realy big, its a Fenix TK40 630 Lumens but it does not get used a lot as i prefer to carry my Fenix LD10. Perhaps it will get more use when the nights get a bit longer.


----------



## TyJo (Apr 20, 2011)

1) Fenix TK30
2) 630 Emitter Lumens
3) I don't use it very often unless I am messing around with it. If I'm at home and going outside/walking the dog I'll bring it along and use it, but my EDC gets most of the use since I always have it, and smaller lights get use inside the house.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Apr 20, 2011)

SF M3LT, me too. It'll hold the household record for a few years I expect.


----------



## utlgoa (Apr 20, 2011)

Without a doubt, that would be the Led Lenser X21!


----------



## utlgoa (Apr 20, 2011)

I could not help noticing that the "Heads" (center LED Lense) appear different. I wonder if the top picture is of the new X21 that Led Lenser will start selling on June 1st 2011......


See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images – Thanks Norm


----------



## stoli67 (Apr 20, 2011)

macs 3300 lumen beast


----------



## mrlysle (Apr 20, 2011)

For me right now, it's my ET T20C2 MKII with the new HO XM-l and new C2100 turbo driver, 720 lumen/580 ansi lumen. But I'm gettin' a kick *** monster if it kills me! LOL


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 20, 2011)

Today it is the ET T20C2 MKII. Tomorrow when it arrives it will be the Jetbeam BC 40 and the following day when it arrives it will be the ET M3C4 triple XML. The future beyond that is unwritten.


----------



## skyfire (Apr 20, 2011)

utlgoa said:


> Without a doubt, that would be the Led Lenser X21!



Great pic!

Only big light I have is a Catapult V1 with neutral SST-50. only time its used is if I or either my niece is playing with it. 
its my "intruder" light, so fortunately I havent had to use it.


----------



## shomie911 (Apr 20, 2011)

My newly acquired Sunwayman M40C:

(Note: Fire does not actually come out of the bezel when turned on. :laughing


----------



## HotWire (Apr 20, 2011)

My Blaster NG from Elektrolumens puts out around 2,000 lumens. I keep it handy and have used it almost every day recently--it has been windy around here recently. It is a powerful, well-built, solid light. :devil:


----------



## MWClint (Apr 20, 2011)

It may not be the brightest one around.. but a 6D mag P7 loaded with 6 Accupower 10K D's is pretty dangnasty. It's my hallway light, so i'm able to get to it quickly and use it often.

The Barbolight Bomb-Proof with Quad High CRI Seouls on two IMR cells is a pretty tough light as well. It is my primary backwoods search light. 
each led sees 800mah with 4 individual buck drivers, it is brighter than any single quad die i own and has a better beam.


----------



## wingspar (Apr 20, 2011)

My brightest is not my biggest, but the honor goes to my Fenix PD30 at 257 Lumens. Awesome light.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 20, 2011)

My brightest is my EDC surefire/oveready custom ha 9P with a moddoo neutral triple.
Used frequently, if I need a light, this one finds it's way into my hand 9 times out of 10

Biggest (and second brightest, and a better thrower) is my FiveMega M-C 2x18650 tube with a LF P7 M head (700 lumens on the spec sheet, probably a bit less in use)
This one is my bump in the night light, although it occasionally goes to work with me


----------



## atbglenn (Apr 21, 2011)

Biggest: Fenix TK50. Brightest: Fenix TK35.


----------



## Blitzwing (Apr 21, 2011)

Most OTF lumens would be my silver L2 with the Ultrafire 3 mode XM-L that lives beside the bed.

Largest is my Pro-1.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Jun 22, 2012)

Varapower vpt2. Super strong 2000lumens more or less.

Use it almost every day. Great flashlight.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 22, 2012)

To update my last post in this thread - it's now a High CRI Mac's 3300L. Used daily.


----------



## gopajti (Jun 22, 2012)

Biggest,

HID: MicroFire Patrol
LED: Olight SR51/Balder BD4

pics, video here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...l-beamshots)&p=3969570&viewfull=1#post3969570


----------



## weineck (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine is a Thrunite TN30, 2,780 OTF lumens. I use it every night thanks to it's useful and wide ranging brightness settings, and perfect combo of flood w/some throw (still manages ~40,000 lux @ 1m).


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 22, 2012)

My latest beasts:
APEX 5T6 5x XM-L @ 3000 lumens - this light made me sell my Nightcore TM11 and stopped me getting a Spark SP6 (and its only $90)

Elektrolumens ST90 driven hard to make 2200 lumens with a 4' reflector (best throwing led light I have used!!)

MTE H8-2 1x XM-L @ 1000 lumens a very unique and well made light that has some great optics for nice throw, very much like a stage spotlight.

Even tho these aren't "big" lights their output is big! I have 3 x Lux-RC FL33 lights putting out 1400 lumens each, using stainless steel/ceramic Titanium/active cooling/user programmable ouput & upgradable optics and leds, battery meter/finder beacon/heat warning/battery stretch & 100 meter water proof - these are some of the nicest and brightest little lights I have used to date LUX-RC sells brackets for running them side by side to make 2800 lumens.


----------



## SeaGoat (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, I feel pretty insignificant with my M3LT-S @800 LMS!!
But I have a feeling it will not be my final entry..:thinking:


----------



## utlgoa (Jun 22, 2012)

Led Lenser X21

So what if it's not regulated

It still ROCKS!


----------



## Ezeriel (Jun 22, 2012)

Fenix TK45; 760 lumens


only use it when I'm in bear or wolf areas.... or when I think "someone might be out there", and I want to scare 'em off


----------



## Alland44 (Jun 22, 2012)

It must be my 7x CREE XM-L T6 LED.
It beats my Dry 3x xm-l.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 22, 2012)

Toilet plunger*
2200 ANSI lumens
I only use it when I hit the field for quick, strong and lasting flashahol relief or about once a month inside just for kicks (still hurts the eyes every time). And I still laugh like I'm mad when I hit the tree line at ~300 meters. 



*TK70 for those who don't know


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dry 3 xml is the brightest led light I have now


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a pair of TM11's, supposedly 2000 lumens each. And I use one or the other just about every night, lights up my backyard when I take the dogs out before bed.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 22, 2012)

Right here!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-9-LED-M...6132137?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item19c8634829


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 22, 2012)

My current brightest is a DirectDrive 1D Maglite, runs on 3 AA batteries and using xxx Eneloops pulls around 4 amps to an Sst-50, it's bigger and maybe a little brighter than my Nichia triple. For big lumens I use my StanleyHID


----------



## The_Driver (Jun 22, 2012)

My beast:

Varapower Turbo v2 4000K de-domed

It has a 3 inch reflector and should be doing maybe 160000lux, but I haven't measured. OTF lumens I don't know. It's so bright it hurts :devil:


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jun 22, 2012)

SkyRay King 

4x18650

piece of junk in most peoples eyes, but it works and is +2000 lumens. and was only 65 bucks


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 22, 2012)

Two 6xD cell Maglites--one I call 'Betty'.

I added the TerraLux drop in LED modules, but they're a bit of an anachronism now; however, they do double as nice clubs.

Probably my ZL SC-600--it having the highest output on turbo, of all my lights.

Chris


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 22, 2012)

TF-TRJ12... 1.4A to each T6 XML. 2300 Bulb lumens, ~2000 OTF with 26650 cells. Its not only bright but its a well thought out thermal design, it will run a long time at that setting without thermal ment-down. Although admittedly I did have to reinforce the springs with copper braid wire. Used periodically around the house, way to big/heavy to EDC though.

It draws up to 7A with 2 cells so make sure your cells are up to the task.


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 22, 2012)

Mac's custom 3300L

Mine is a little less than 3300 Lumens as I had HiCRI XP-Gs put in mine. 3 XP-G triples (makes that 9 XP-Gs) running in a 2D sized mag. Makes me smile every time I fire it up.


----------



## notsofast (Jun 22, 2012)

No big lights for me but I do have a badass one.

3000lm in a 6 1/2" package, Electrolumens Big Bruiser.

Don't really have a use for it except every now and then I get it out for a WOW moment. 

I just figured as a flashaolic I had to have the hightst lumen in the smallest package flashlight. I guess I need to feel secure with my addiction.


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 22, 2012)

2D Mag 2x 26650, XM-L neutral at 3 amps.


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (Jun 23, 2012)

Fenix TK70 and just added trust fire X100 pretty similar to size and weight.
I use it every time on the beach which is often.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jun 23, 2012)

Fenix TK41 is my 800 LM throw monster


----------



## firelord777 (Jun 23, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Fenix TK41 is my 800 LM throw monster



Same here


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 23, 2012)

Right now my biggest and brightest is the 4Sevens S18 with 1200 lumens (quite tightly focused) though a close 2nd and 3rd go to my Lupine Tesla TL and Wilma TL with 1200 and 1100 respectively. Those are far more floody and much smaller though. I generally only bring them on camping expeditions and for watching the coons fighting in the backyard when they wake me up in the middle of the night. Not terribly often, but they sure are fun to own.


----------



## justanotherguy (Jun 23, 2012)

Varapower Turbo 2.0 6500k De-domed. 
Makes even non flashaholics neighbors jealous!
Its crazy!


----------



## jk037 (Jun 23, 2012)

Biggest & baddest? Probably the Lenser X21. Somewhere in the region of 1,000 lumens; mediocre compared to many lights mentioned here but for my purposes (I do out-of-hours standby cover for high-voltage substations) it's variable focus and intense output is awesome. Tightly-focused beam for picking out - and probably blinding - intruders at a distance; bright even flood for visually surveying faulty equipment. Oh, and it's big and heavy enough to offer some reassurance in the dead of night!

Next best is my Trustfire 3T6; similar output to the Lenser but the beam is fixed and therefore a compromise between flood and throw, more on the floody side. A good backup for the Lenser when I'm on call.

Now an X21 using seven XM-Ls rather than the XR-Es in the current model, and NiMh or Li-Ions rather than alkalines? THAT would be epic!


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jun 23, 2012)

My bad. This is talking LED. My apologies.


----------



## aL01 (Jun 23, 2012)

My baddest light is my 2D Mag/Malkoff 240 Lumen Drop-in

My brightest light is an L2P/Nailbender XM-L 3-Mode CW


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Fenix TK70 ,and if it finally comes , Olight SR95 UT.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 23, 2012)

I have bought 12 top grade LED flashlights so far, but I have not yet bought a super-bright LED flashlight yet. I have 5 lights that run up to 650-700 ANSI lumens, but thats the brightest. I guess the main reason is that I really dont need anything much brighter, and dont even use the brightest settings on those lights that I have.

But here they are: 1. ZL Sc600 2. Eagletac G25C2 3. Sunwayman T20CS 4. Jetbeam Pa 10 5. iTp A6


I will probably buy an EL ST-90 Search & Rescue though. 2200 lumens, but 130,000 lux!


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jun 23, 2012)

My TK70 is pretty bad as well.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 23, 2012)

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Professionals Favorite Halogen Spotlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont own one, but I'm pretty sure the SR-90 will light up that tree just as well or maybe better than that!


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jun 23, 2012)

The SR90 won't touch this light.

I can take a picture on auto exposure and a 3 sec shutter speed and make it look like the trees on fire like some do on here. That picture above was 1.4 sec shutter on manual exposure.

This light puts out right at 3600 lumens.

But I read the thread wrong. This isn't a LED light. So I deleted my picture.


----------



## Dieselbeast (Jun 23, 2012)

My biggest and brightest flashlight is an O-light SR-92. It works well for me. Good spill and decent throw.


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (Jun 26, 2012)

TK70 and Trustfire X100 for now
Would like to add some throwie as order VPT2, SR95 and Crelant 7G9


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 26, 2012)

CPFBiology said:


> 1) What's the biggest and baddest LED flashlight you own?
> :devil: 2) How many lumens does it put out?
> :sick2: 3) How often do you use it?



Torchlab triple H3.
1400 beautiful high-CRI 4000K lumens.
Any chance I get - about once per week (Or hours at a time on tunnel trips)


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 26, 2012)

Varapower Turbo 2.0. Not sure about the lumens since I requested the warm version and most of the tests were for the cooler colors but it makes a lot of light. I don't have the best test equipment but I estimate about 80,000 Lux with the reflector and almost 150,000 with the aspheric lens kit.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jun 26, 2012)

My TrustFire X6 SST-90. Great throw and spill - a most under-rated light. Probably because it was regareded as 'budget' when it first came out but at $140 it wasn't budget in Nov 2010 and is much less so now.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 26, 2012)

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> The SR90 won't touch this light.
> 
> I can take a picture on auto exposure and a 3 sec shutter speed and make it look like the trees on fire like some do on here. That picture above was 1.4 sec shutter on manual exposure.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I guess its difficult to judge how bright a certain flashlight is by pictures alone. I've watched Youtube videos of just about every light I've bought before hand, and many of them either look brighter than in the video, or not as bright.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jun 26, 2012)

Yea it all depends on the exposure used and shutter speed of the camera or how the video camera is adjusted to pick up the beam. Like I said some use auto exposure on here and their camera uses a 3 to 5 sec shutter speed. That picture I posted was on manual exposure and 1.4 sec shutter. Big difference. If I took a picture like some on here, that tree would be on fire.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 29, 2012)

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> The SR90 won't touch this light.
> 
> I can take a picture on auto exposure and a 3 sec shutter speed and make it look like the trees on fire like some do on here. That picture above was 1.4 sec shutter on manual exposure.
> 
> ...



The SR90 moded with the newer SBT-90 LED will give your halogen light a run for it's money.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 29, 2012)

My 
Olight SR95 UT 
Varapower Turbo Dedomed
Xtar S1
Thrunite TN31


----------



## Benson (Jun 29, 2012)

Biggest, baddest, and brightest in candela, is my DEFT-slaying LED Torpedo (thanks, ma_sha1!)
Probably "only" about 300 lumens OTF, but well over 300kcd. Yes, it throws a tidy square on cloud bases.

Brightest in lumens, the Skyray King (a TM-11 clone), about 2000lm.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 29, 2012)

New: Duct tape Deft EDC to my torchlab triple. Beamshots coming this weekend.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jun 29, 2012)

My biggest and baddest are two different lights the biggest is a stock Maglite 6D and the baddest is a Fenix TK40.i keep the Fenix in my car and dont use it very often but its there if i need a lot of light


----------



## Up All Night (Jun 29, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> New: Duct tape Deft EDC to my torchlab triple. Beamshots coming this weekend.



Oooh!!...Promise?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 29, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> Oooh!!...Promise?



Yes. Not sure when I'll get the chance to upload them. I can use the DSLR and it may take a long time, and show just what things looked like, or use a phone and get it fast. I'm uneager to do mega comparisons. I might shoot a 2D MagLED too.


----------



## Up All Night (Jun 29, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Yes. Not sure when I'll get the chance to upload them. I can use the DSLR and it may take a long time, and show just what things looked like, or use a phone and get it fast. I'm uneager to do mega comparisons. I might shoot a 2D MagLED too.



Lol! It's all good, my bag of popcorn is deep. Unlike my pockets!


----------



## tonkem (Jun 29, 2012)

My brightest is the Lupine Betty TL at 2600 lumens(mostly flood though), 2nd is the Lupine Wilma TL at 1100 lumens, and then the Zebralight SC600 at 750 lumens


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 29, 2012)

HotWire said:


> My Blaster NG from Elektrolumens puts out around 2,000 lumens. I keep it handy and have used it almost every day recently--it has been windy around here recently. It is a powerful, well-built, solid light. :devil:



My word, that thing's a beast. 

I've got a Ryobi HID that's similar-but-throwier in output, but my new-model Blaster gets used at least once a week.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Jun 30, 2012)

So far...it's def my TK70


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jun 30, 2012)

At the moment: 
Elektrolumens ST90 and Klarus XT-20


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2012)

My biggest output LED light is still (after over 12 months) a 2.8A SSC P7 Maglite


----------



## The_Driver (Jun 30, 2012)

My baddest light is definitely my Varapower Turbo v2 4000K de-domed. This is the "dimmest" version you can get, but it's still very very bright with extreme throw. Guessing the otf lumens is rather difficult, maybe 1600, but I really can't say. It definitely has the best heatsinking of any light you ca buy. I have nothing remotely comparable. I do have a UCLp lens with 97% transmittance on mine which the other VPT V2s don't have.







I also have a smaller head with a diffusing lens for it. This turns it into a flood monster. Please ignore the tint in this picture.






I don't really need this light, I mostly use it when walking in the woods and for lighting up buildings out of my window (700m away). Of course it's also good for showing off. Here is a picture of it under UV light. The pcb is also glowing because Kevin etches them with UV light.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 2, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> Lol! It's all good, my bag of popcorn is deep. Unlike my pockets!



I'm not going to tally up what this lighting cost. The phone pictures don't at all show what it looked like in person.

Flickr video






In person the whole yard was well lit. But the distant treeline was also quite visible. It's an interesting combination, having a huge flood and a needle of light. The Deft EDC really is a pocket searchlight. My cutie pulled me back inside before someone called the police about shining lights around oddly.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jul 2, 2012)

My best LED thrower is ma_sha1's FrankenMag Shorty. 127k [email protected] My brightest overall LED light is my Mac's Customs 3840L (9 x 4500k XP-Gs at 1550ma each) which is a fair amount shorter than a 2D Mag.  This light I do actually use a good bit. It's great to completely light up close to intermediate areas.


----------



## notsofast (Jul 2, 2012)

Colonel Sanders said:


> My best LED thrower is ma_sha1's FrankenMag Shorty. 127k [email protected] My brightest overall LED light is my Mac's Customs 3840L (9 x 4500k XP-Gs at 1550ma each) which is a fair amount shorter than a 2D Mag.  This light I do actually use a good bit. It's great to completely light up close to intermediate areas.



What is the lumen rating of Mac's light?


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 2, 2012)

Xm18- 15,000 lumens. With a fan. A fan...


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 2, 2012)

mossyoak said:


> Xm18- 15,000 lumens. With a fan. A fan...



Tarter sauce! That's it guys, we all lost now...we were finally out-shined...I see the light at the end of the tunnel...this is what the end looks like...

Hehe, no seriously, that's a heck of a light


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 2, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Tarter sauce! That's it guys, we all lost now...we were finally out-shined...I see the light at the end of the tunnel...this is what the end looks like...
> 
> Hehe, no seriously, that's a heck of a light



It's impressive. A fun part of my job showing it off.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, I can already imagine you burning out people's eyes out...by ceiling bouncing it


----------



## metalophile (Jul 2, 2012)

:sigh: OK, I'll admit it, I'm a bit of a noob here, but my brightest is an Aurora P7 C-bin powered by a 18650 Lion cell. It has 5 modes. I bought it from DX more than two years ago. I don't know the exact output. They advertise the LED as being rated at 900 lumens, so I'll estimate maybe mine puts out 500?? More than bright enough for my purposes. I keep it in my "crash box" mostly in case of emergencies, and otherwise only pull it out to demo it. Price was $30 back then. One of my reasons for joining this forum is that I'm in the market to get something more impressive and to get some apparatus to measure the brightness of my flashlight collection.


----------



## 65535 (Jul 2, 2012)

Today it is a Surefire P2X Fury Defender, later this week it will be a Malkoff Hound Dog. Who knows after that. I also ordered 7 18650's.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jul 2, 2012)

notsofast said:


> What is the lumen rating of Mac's light?



With these particular XP-Gs and at this drive level it is 3840L at the emitters. OTF is somewhere around 3300-3450L I believe. These lights are usually called Mac's Customs 3300Ls because originally they were being offered only at the 1100ma per emitter current (in cool white) which gave a rating of 3300L at the emitters. I requested mine to built with the 1550 boards and in "outdoor white" tint which is a type of neutral.


----------



## JudasD (Jul 2, 2012)

I just snagged a Olight X6. Didn't need it, but you know how the want vs need argument goes. LOL I use it all the time right now because it's new. As the "newness" wears off, probably very little and ill be back to using my EDC the most.

JD


----------



## Fresh Light (Jul 2, 2012)

*Reference*.




*
For a single battery/single LED light this is bright as anything I've seen. Direct Cu bonding.


*




*The VPT is probably the brightest single LED light made. Direct Cu bonding and 38 levels. It looks about the same as lighting up a target with a SR90 then pulling out a TK70 to light up everything else. It would be a biggest and baddest in quite a few lists. It certainly gets warm fast for having 7oz of Cu. 



*




*The Hydra is unlike any of the other 3-xml lights that I've seen as this is the only one that uses direct Cu bonding, massive Cu heatsink, 38 brightness levels, and on this one I have interchangeable optics. Narrow is shown. It uses on 3c cells in a 2D cell Maglite. With the narrow lens in, it does have some reach for a floody light.


*


----------



## Sarmajor (Jul 2, 2012)

My brightest so far is a Surefire KL3 LED Head on a custom body (turned from some scrap during the Antarctic winter of 2005) with 3 CR123's and a Surefire push button switch tail end. 
Not sure how bright but it hurts the eyes.


----------



## chromeme (Jul 2, 2012)

1)JETBeam RRT3
2)1950 lumens
3)Seldom


See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images – Norm


----------



## Up All Night (Jul 3, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> I'm not going to tally up what this lighting cost. The phone pictures don't at all show what it looked like in person.
> 
> Flickr video
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!
I was a little worried the cat was going to fall victim to some dastardly experiment when you pulled the Deft out! Whew!!


----------

